# Is Dustin's Standard Double LED good?



## Perry16 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello, we are shopping ahead of time for LED lights for our 125 gallon tank. It houses Anubias, Anacharis, Crypts, Java Fern, swords, Water Wisteria, and Java moss. 
After having a Satellite+ for a while on my 20 long, I moved it over to my 125 gallon to see what a difference it was compared to the stock T8's. Here's what I have: 

So we decided we want to get an LED that would be the length of the whole tank, (72 inches), and have pretty good light output, or just invest in another Satellite+. We are looking at Dustin's Fishtanks Standard Double LED. 72? Standard Double LED | Dustin's Fishtanks

Do any of you have these lights, prior experience, or knowledge of them? They seem like the best option but I don't want to get too much light for my tank. 

Thanks,
Perry


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Perry16 said:


> So we decided we want to get an LED that would be the length of the whole tank, (72 inches), and have pretty good light output,
> Do any of you have these lights, prior experience, or knowledge of them? They seem like the best option but I don't want to get too much light for my tank.
> 
> Thanks,
> Perry


no par, no watts, no diode count.. 
And no dimmer/controller for too much AFAIACT....

AS a comparison.. though only "one color"... but pretty much equal if not better...


> *ELF 1800 6500K LED Pent 72" 0.50W Freshwater Plant Tetra Discus 180cm 280x*
> 
> US $107.95
> 
> ...


Can't tell you where to get it.. "hint, hint"...

"the google" works though...


----------

